#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  What CMS do you prefer for a forum site?

## Bhavya

Since the late 90s web forums and online communities have been around here and over the time they have grown larger. There are dozens of forum CMS in the market and vBulletin is one among them that offer best forum functionality. Do you guys know any other most effective CMS for forum site?

----------

